# Beginners Weight Lifting



## Island Ryhno (2 May 2005)

Hey, I noticed a lot of people have been asking for advice on getting in shape for the military and there are a lot of good answers out there as well. I thought that I would post a sample workout routine to help get people started. Others may chime in with theirs, but please no "Superman" routines. Remember this is for amatuers, especially beginners.   8)

3 sets of 8-10 reps each exercise, start with a light weight and gradually increase the weight load, shoot for 5% increase each week.

Monday - Chest/Back/Shoulders/Abs
Flat Barbell Bench Press, Seated Row, Military Press, Incline Dumbell Bench Press, V-Ups (use weight assist to start if it's too hard) Side Raises. For abs I do 5 x20 sit ups, back extensions 5 x 10, Knee Raises 5 x 10, wood chop 5 x 10 (on a cable cross machine, raise it to the highest setting, set a weight that's comfortable for you, take two hands and swing down like you were chopping wood with an axe. 5 x 10 (That's a lot of ab exercise, only do what you're comfortable with!)

Tuesday - Legs and Arms (This includes, Quads, Calves, Hamstrings, Biceps and Triceps)(Do your legs first, they are very large muscles)
Barbell Squat (do squats with only your body to start if it is too hard, then add weight. Be careful with this exercise, don't let your knees go past your toes or you will lose power and get crushed) Standing Calf Raise, Leg Curl, Leg Press (or Leg Extension) Seated Calf Raise, Lying Leg Curl. For abs I do 5 x20 sit ups, back extensions 5 x 10, Knee Raises 5 x 10, wood chop 5 x 10 (on a cable cross machine, raise it to the highest setting, set a weight that's comfortable for you, take two hands and swing down like you were chopping wood with an axe. 5 x 10 (That's a lot of ab exercise, only do what you're comfortable with!)

Wednesday - Off

Thursday -   Chest/Back/Shoulders
Flat Barbell Bench Press, Seated Row, Military Press, Incline Dumbell Bench Press, V-Ups (use weight assist to start if it's too hard) Side Raises.
For abs I do 5 x20 sit ups, back extensions 5 x 10, Knee Raises 5 x 10, wood chop 5 x 10 (on a cable cross machine, raise it to the highest setting, set a weight that's comfortable for you, take two hands and swing down like you were chopping wood with an axe. 5 x 10 (That's a lot of ab exercise, only do what you're comfortable with!)

Friday -   Legs and Arms (This includes, Quads, Calves, Hamstrings, Biceps and Triceps)
Barbell Squat Standing Calf Raise, Leg Curl, Leg Press (or Leg Extension) Seated Calf Raise, Lying Leg Curl.
For abs I do 5 x20 sit ups, back extensions 5 x 10, Knee Raises 5 x 10, wood chop 5 x 10 (on a cable cross machine, raise it to the highest setting, set a weight that's comfortable for you, take two hands and swing down like you were chopping wood with an axe. 5 x 10 (That's a lot of ab exercise, only do what you're comfortable with!)

Saturday & Sunday - Off

I do abs on all four days, it has nothing to do with defining my abs (you need a low body fat % for that) I believe that a good body starts with a good core. A strong core will help with all your physical activites.
Add cardio 3 x week, try starting with this: Walk 5 mins to warm up, run x 1 min, wlk x 2 mins, do this 11 times walk 5 mins for cool down. Each week try adding a minute to the run and taking your walking time down, until eventually you can run 10 minutes without taking a break. Remember that your pace is personal, don't try to go too fast to quickly. Each week alternate between adding speed and distance. Hope this helps everyone   8)


----------



## Gouki (2 May 2005)

A great plan .. but all that twice a week? I know that newcomers will recuperate faster but those are a good deal of bodyparts to work out on a single day and 3 sets per exercise doesn't make it any better ..

I dunno.. imo, it looks great but doing it twice a week is asking for overtraining even for a newbie..


----------



## Island Ryhno (2 May 2005)

There's two days rest between muscle groups, most muscle recuperation takes about 24 hrs, it's a good plan. I've been weightlifting for years, that's not over training. Lots of water, proper nutriton and rest will take care of the muscle soreness in about week 2!


----------



## ImanIdiot (2 May 2005)

Something I very much reccomend doing is keeping track of how much weight and the number of sets/reps you do. That way you dont forget and stagnate..you are always pushing yourself forward. What I do is if I can do 3 sets of 8 reps of an exercise one week, then next week I bump the weight up. I keep doing that until I can only barely do 3 sets of 5 or 6 reps. Then over a few weeks I will be able to do 3 sets of 8 reps of the increased weight, at which point I again bump up the weight.

After a substantial period of moderate laziness, I have recently started seriously working out again. By working with the above concept, I have noticed pretty decent gains in all areas, especially shoulders, abs and chest. After 2 months, I am sometimes lifting 25-30% more than I could when I started.


----------



## Island Ryhno (2 May 2005)

Yup, sorry, should have noted that, keep track of your weight progression, it will help motivate you!


----------



## Gouki (2 May 2005)

Yeah n/m what I said, for some reason I thought there was only a day or so in between same muscle group workouts. Pretty sad day when I can't tell the difference between one day and two.

Also noticed you mentioned that low bodyfat% gives ripped abs not countless ab exercises .. I can't stand when people think they can spot reduce, so kudos on pointing that out to a newcomer and dispelling that myth before it even begins.

Also noticed you didn't throw in fancy machines or crap like that..sticking to the tried tested and true basic movements huh?


----------



## Island Ryhno (2 May 2005)

Yes, a large problem I see in the gym is people looking for the next "thing." Well unfortunately for them, there is no secret, no magic pill, no super machine that will fix fitness. It's hard work, dedication and moderation that works. Now mind you, I do use some tricks, stability balls (Pilates Balls) are excellent for advanced weight lifters, it helps work stabilizer muscles that much harder. But Dr.Ho's Muscle therapy...pffft. If it ain't iron and you don't lift it, it probably will not work.  8)


----------



## The_Falcon (2 May 2005)

Other than weight-lifting for years Island Ryno, have you ever taken any sort of training that would qualify you to dispense advice WRT weight-lifting/personal training.   If you have then you should now that each program should be individually tailored to the specific person and thier needs.   It is not just you, there are many other people who post in this section with all sorts of advice about what you should do and what you should not do etc. without providing their qualifications for dispensing such advice.   And before people jump all over me (well I have been doing this that and the other for x number of years), I again reiterate, knowing the basics (and advanced info) of lifting weights does not automatically qualify a person to free dispense adive.   Take a course or two and learn something, I did.


----------



## Gouki (2 May 2005)

Heh .. courses do not make you a fitness expert, not by any longshot.

My friend, currently in his AVN QL3 is a behemoth. A literal musclebound freak and I have not once seen anyone his age with the same results (save Arnold) and my friend, Mike, never once took a course. Everything he learned on his own and was self-taught, and acquired through his own research.

Saying people may not be best dispensed to give advice because they don't have courses is a crock of shit. I would (and have) taken my friends advice any day over a PSP staff member or personal trainer.

And yes each program should optimally be tailored to every individual. I know that, you know that and Rhyno knows that. But Rhyno can't do that, can he? But what he can do is give a general program that will general produce results for everyone. Look at the exercises, they are all basic and some of the best exercises to do for respective bodyparts.

Maybe you lost sight of all of this with all those fancy courses you've taken. I'll post a picture of my friend when I get home (I can't access his msn profile from this computer) and then tell me he isn't "qualified" to give advice - you'll feel like an ass.

Upon rereading this, I realize I come off hostile. It is not my deliberate intention to insult or offend you Hatchetman .... but I think you need to come off this almost high horse type attitude you have with regard to courses and junk.

Experience, results and personal research (in my book at least) trump something learned in a stupid course. Not to say a course is a bad thing because it isn't, but it most certainly is not the standard through which all should be judged.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 May 2005)

> Heh .. courses do not make you a fitness expert, not by any longshot.



Right, So people who have degrees in Keniesiology know nothing about fitness, body mechanics etc.



> My friend, currently in his AVN QL3 is a behemoth. A literal musclebound freak and I have not once seen anyone his age with the same results (save Arnold) and my friend, Mike, never once took a course. Everything he learned on his own and was self-taught, and acquired through his own research.


  So. being big and muscular and being fit are two seperate things.  Does he understand why something worked and why something else did not work. Anyone can throw around weights, and with the right genetics they happen to get big, that should not lead you to conclude that they have any clue as to what they are doing.



> Saying people may not be best dispensed to give advice because they don't have courses is a crock of crap. I would (and have) taken my friends advice any day over a PSP staff member or personal trainer.


  That is your own stupidity.  If a certified trainer gives you advice, and you get hurt, you may have some recourse.  If you get hurt doing something your gym buddy suggested, well you are pretty much on your own.



> And yes each program should optimally be tailored to every individual. I know that, you know that and Rhyno knows that. But Rhyno can't do that, can he?


  Then he shouldn't be suggesting programs for people on a whim.  I am just trying to prevent him and others who feel like dispensing advise, to keep in mind the fact that if Pte Bloggins attempts the programs they suggest and Bloggins gets hurt doing it, well the internet isn't that annonymous, and you might have lawyer knocking on your door.



> But what he can do is give a general program that will general produce results for everyone. Look at the exercises, they are all basic and some of the best exercises to do for respective bodyparts.


  And you know this how?  What works great for one person, doesn't always work for someone else.




> Maybe you lost sight of all of this with all those fancy courses you've taken. I'll post a picture of my friend when I get home (I can't access his msn profile from this computer) and then tell me he isn't "qualified" to give advice - you'll feel like an ***.


 Lost sight of what exactly?  That if I was going to give someone my opinion on a training routine, I might want to have some sort of a certification to back up what I am talking about, cover my ass if something went wrong, and further my knowledge of training and techniques.  I don't need to see a picture of your friend. Like I said, I have seen big guys, who are big by pure genetics, not because they know what they are doing. (I have also known big bodybuilder types, who know what they doing, and the difference between the two is very apparent).

As an aside, I have only taken one "course". The Can-Fit-Pro Personal Trainer Specialist Course.  Most of what I know, I learned from reading, trial and error, and having used personal trainers on 3 seperate occaisons.  Why did I take this course, mostly because I was looking for a job in a gym, and this was the certification they wanted.


----------



## Island Ryhno (2 May 2005)

Well I didn't realize we were graced by the presence of an expert. Which can pro fit course did you do? FIS, PTS, PFS, NWS, OAS, PDS, GFM, MBS, RAB or SCS? You are suggesting that a 22 - 25 hr course makes you the expert. I'm sorry to have offened your senses, ANYONE READING THIS, PLEASE REALIZE THAT THIS IS AN OPINION BASED THREAD, PLEASE FOLLOW AT YOUR OWN RISK! Is that enough Hatchet Man? What I provided above is what practically any PTS certified CAN PRO FIT person would recommend to a beginner weight lifter. I'm not suggesting that your certification is not great, it is. But if you are trying to suggest that one can't post a generic weight lifting regime without being certified, please. If you look around the threads you'll notice that I have suggested the use of a personal trainer, some people can't afford one there bro, so anything that you have to post to help on this topic would be great. If you are just here to threaten me with posting on an internet forum, you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 May 2005)

I heard steroids make you cranky and argumentative ;D


----------



## Island Ryhno (3 May 2005)

I heard it also gives superiority complexes as well.  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 May 2005)

Quotes,
I heard steroids make you cranky and argumentative 
I heard it also gives superiority complexes as well.  

....hard to believe I'm all that AND totally natural.......[who is that behemoth who takes up the whole avator?]


----------



## Gouki (3 May 2005)

http://storage.msn.com/s1pZ8pl_R1n1zEVTfG2tKjAUpsgroR_sTE1lKyw9LJXa3B6ZVBAZp-qfDyI3AngReBRNW8BEoEkiMFOh3_BJGPR6g/00.jpg?MdToken=483603434452271

This is the aforementioned friend of mine. If you think he merely tossed some weights around without knowing what works and what doesn't that he isn't aware of how the body works and that he doesn't know his stuff about dieting and nutrition, you really are RTF out to lunch.

Actions and results speak louder than a stupid certificate.


----------



## DogOfWar (3 May 2005)

Most trainers perpetuate absolute nonsense. The basics for weight lifting are the same for everyone(eat right,sleep right- basic movements.For "people who want to 'just be inshape' its different-but for lifters its the same). As for Can-Fit pro certification Ive looked over the curiculum and throught the texts and am not impressed. Why shouldnt I listen to someone who has gotten big? Or gotten strong? You can learn from the mistakes they made in their training. The opinion that if you arent certified you dont know what you are talking about is ridiculous. In one line you state "every program should be tailored" and then state you should take a course- did they teach you every body type and training program in your 25 hour course? Of course not. You had to read on your own. Do you think only certifed trainers read the medical journals and training journals and studies? Of course not. If you want to be a 150 pound man learn how to train from a 150 pound man.

The fact that you discount my years of training and experience shows me you are just upset because no one is paying Rhyno 25 bucks an hour to set up a simple beginners program.   Instead of attacking his resume- attack his points. I havent had a time to go over it extensively but I will and Im sure Ill have something to say- but it will be constructive. Not just trying to protect my pocket book. 

You even admit you only took the course to get a job.


----------



## DogOfWar (3 May 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I heard it also gives superiority complexes as well.   ;D



I believe you mean "I hear it also makes you superior as well"


----------



## The_Falcon (3 May 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Well I didn't realize we were graced by the presence of an expert. Which can pro fit course did you do? FIS, PTS, PFS, NWS, OAS, PDS, GFM, MBS, RAB or SCS? You are suggesting that a 22 - 25 hr course makes you the expert. If you are just here to threaten me with posting on an internet forum, you're barking up the wrong tree.


  I never suggested once suggested I was an expert, or that taking ANY kind of personal training or related course will make a person an expert.  I said it lends credibilty to yourself, when people ask for or you give an opinion.  It also helps if numbnuts happens to hurt himself doing what you told him. Any Course (if they are good ones, that have knowledageble intsrtuctors) that involve a pratical portion also allow you to properly learn how effectively spot someone (whether they are your friend or client it doesn't matter), and how properly target your muslces, so you can show others.



			
				BeadWindow said:
			
		

> Most trainers perpetuate absolute nonsense.


 You know this for a fact? can you be a little for specific.


> As for Can-Fit pro certification Ive looked over the curiculum and throught the texts and am not impressed. Why shouldnt I listen to someone who has gotten big? Or gotten strong?


 What about it did not impress you, specifically?  Like I said before genetics plays a role in how big people get.  There guys in my gym who are huge, but have no clue when it comes to form and technique.  All they know is more weight equals big.  Can a big guy know what he is taking about and not be certified?  Sure he can.  But it all comes down to how credible their knowledge is


> In one line you state "every program should be tailored" and then state you should take a course- did they teach you every body type and training program in your 25 hour course? Of course not. You had to read on your own. Do you think only certifed trainers read the medical journals and training journals and studies? Of course not. If you want to be a 150 pound man learn how to train from a 150 pound man.



Um I am not sure what you were trying to get at with that first line.  Did I state something to the effect that taking a personal trainer course, will aid you learning how design programs that are individually tailored to each person you might work with yeah I did. No course university/college/other teaches you this plan for this body type.  A good course will teach you that you need to sit down with a person and talk with them about what their goals/lifestyle/medical history etc, before you can design a work out for them.  As for the last line, there are 150lbs people who train like the bigger guys, but with out "enhancement' their genetics won't let them get very big.



> The fact that you discount my years of training and experience shows me you are just upset because no one is paying Rhyno 25 bucks an hour to set up a simple beginners program.


  :Right, like I care if someone pays Rhyno for his advice.  If he doesn't want to get paid for it is his problem.



> You even admit you only took the course to get a job.


  And the problem with that is?  Most reputable clubs (Ballys, Goodlife, Primier) won't even look at you if do not have a certification of some sorts, or years upon years athletic training (Semi-Pro/Pro Sports, that kind of thing).

I await your reply.


----------



## chriscalow (4 May 2005)

I don't know about all you guys, but I'll go through what I did and what I helped my good friend to do.  First off, not a professional trainer in any way, so don't jump all over me on this.

First off, WRT your own personal lifting programme, seek competant advise (be it a trainer, doctor, etc).  As it was said earlier in the thread, it is good to keep a log, that is actually a MUST as far as I'm concerned.  I also like to mix in a week of just plain good ol' army exercise, lots of pushups and chinups, about every 4-5 weeks just to keep myself and my body interested.  I make sure I test myself at least once every two months, I usually take a week to do this and what I do is the Army PFT (push-ups, sit-ups, chin-ups, and a beep test (shuttle  run), as well as the "Fitness Checks" from the Army fitness manual. 

My personal routine for anyone interested (use as a guideline only):

Monday: 
Chest And shoulders, Abs.
- 4 sets, 8-12 reps
-first set start at max -10lbs, second set, add 5 lbs, third set add another 5 and fourth set is just about enough to kill you.
Each week I'll do an assortment of different exercises: bench press, chest flyes, military press, bent over row etc.

For abs, I (gulp) usually do a twenty minute "Pilates for abs" routine.

Tuesday: Triceps and Back.
Again, 4X8-12 of each, with increasing weight.
Exercises I'll do here include Triceps kickbacks, Triceps pulldowns, all kinds of rows and backwards situps and deadlifts.

Wednesday: Abs
44 X Lots of situps (I'm up to 40 with a 20lb plate), 100 flutterkicks, 4x 2 minutes of 5th point of flight procedure with 5lb ankle weights and wrist weights (really not good to start with).

Thursday: Biceps (and If I'm up to it I'll do more shoulders)
Basically just curls and pushups with a ruck on.  I still need to work on my bicep routine, its getting kind of boring.

Friday: Legs, abs.
I start with 2 sets of about 20 lunges with no weight just to warm up and stretch my legs.  Then I go on to squats, lunges with dumbells, calf raises, hip adduction and abduction (again with ankle weights).  The squats lunges and dumbells are done 4 sets, 8-12 reps, increasing weight with sets.  the adduction and abduction are done in ridiculously large numbers per set.  4 sets of 25 each.

For abs on Friday, I do another 20 minute abs routine (pilates).


My cardio routine:

warm up for 5 minutes prior, and cool down usually 10-15 minutes after.

I do Intervals on Mondays for half an hour.
Tuesday I run for distance (NOT TIME)
Wednesday I take off.
Thursday I run for time (NOT DISTANCE)
Friday I do Hill training for half an hour.

I also do "Ruck Marches" on sundays after supper.

It could also be suggested for military fitness that you look into "Stew Smith", some of his routines are a little bit hokey pokey, but he explains things that were easy enough for me to understand as a beginner and since reading some of his work, I've improved far past my initial goals.

This is probably more than a beginners routine, But I'm far from pro, I have fitness experience, but not a lot of weights.  It took me about 3 months of training (with weights) to get to this point.

Keep in mind, 1, when starting out, ALWAYS be safe, have a spotter, don't use more weight than you can handle and rest plenty.  

2. If you are joining the army, you might want to consider more of an endurance routine and include lots of running,  I know personally, lately I've been dropping the poundage and going for higher reps.  You don't need to be big to be a soldier from what I've been told.  It almost seems to be better to be leaner.

Most of all, have fun.  Hopefully this gives a starting point for some people. Again, I'd like to remind all that I am in no way an expert, just a beginner to weight lifting.  For the guys that are arguing, You both have very good points, but maybe it would be a good idea to keep the fighting to PM's because this thread is aimed at beginners and your not setting a good example for people on the board who might be new.  I know you are both trying to help everyone and not let anyone get hurt, but lets keep the insults behind closed doors.  

Cheers to all and happy lifting!!


----------



## Island Ryhno (4 May 2005)

Hatchetman, I'm not sure what got into your cornflakes bro but you're looking for a piss fight and all you are going to do is upset a lot of people. I read some of your posts, are you qualified to give advice on auto insurance in Ontario? Listen man opinions are like a$$holes, everyone's got one and I posted mine on the internet. Does the fact that the posted weight lifting program is a general fitness routine that was drawn up by a can pro fit personal trainer because it was. Do you know why gyms want you to have that certification? Liability and selling, there is a significant amount of selling seminars attached to the can pro fit deal. It also helps the gym sell memberships. As for Liability, if you have someone working at your gym that is giving fitness advice that is not certified then yeah it causes problems. However, I never stated to be attached to any gym or have any certification, thus I've not falsely advertised myself as an expert and clearly stated that this is NOT AN EXPERT OPINION and really can't be held responsible now can I. Pretty well everything on this board is opinion based, take the stick out of your behind and add something constructive or don't add anything. I'm not intimidated by your threats.  8)


----------



## The_Falcon (4 May 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Do you know why gyms want you to have that certification? Liability and selling, there is a significant amount of selling seminars attached to the can pro fit deal. It also helps the gym sell memberships.


 I believe I already said that (certifications, help cover your ass). 





> However, I never stated to be attached to any gym or have any certification, thus I've not falsely advertised myself as an expert and clearly stated that this is NOT AN EXPERT OPINION and really can't be held responsible now can I.


 In your first two posts, you never made any disclaimer that you were not an expert.  In fact you said 





> I've been weightlifting for years, that's not over training.


 That looks like an expert opinion to me, and that is what made me post  my response. 





> Pretty well everything on this board is opinion based, take the stick out of your behind and add something constructive or don't add anything. I'm not intimidated by your threats.   8)


  I realize this board is opinion based, which is fine as long as those opinions can be backed up (like my opinion in the Ontario auto insurance, that was adivce given to me from the insurance brokers i have dealt with over the last 6 years).  I thought I was adding something constructive, that people should be cautious about accepting unsolicited advice from people whose background and expertise is unknown.  And I have not made any threats just warnings about giving out unsolicited advice.


----------



## Island Ryhno (4 May 2005)

Ok let me get this straight, it's ok for you to give advice on auto insurance because a broker you have dealt with over the past 6 years says so, but for me to put something up about weightlifting, which I have been doing for 14 years with help from professional trained people (i.e Kinesiologists) is not ok? Umm you're contradicting yourself there aren't you. Again I feel like your just looking to get into a bitch fest here, please just don't post in this topic if it's not up to your standards, stop with the "well I said this and you said that" bullshit it's childish and unbecoming of you I believe. I've clearly stated now that I'm not an expert and advice should not be taken ass so, if your just going to come back with more nonsense, please save the bandwith. BTW you never did tell me what can pro fit certification you have.


----------



## Gouki (4 May 2005)

It's a shame Rhyno's topic, which had some solid advice for people looking to get fit, degenerated into this.

Can someone possibly .. delete everything except for Rhyno's original post? Good fitness info is hard to come by here (just look at that running topic or whatever its called thats stickied, ppl claiming to work out everyday or running 4 minute miles with no problem) and we finally get some and it turns into this bitch fest by someone who felt the need to just raise hell and voice something no one cared about. Yes Hatchetman that's you.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (5 May 2005)

Anyone who has taken the time and effort to haul their ass to the gym 4 times a week for 14 years is likely going to have picked up a few things along the way. Experience doesn't make you an expert, nor does it give you a qualification, however; I have no idea how anyone could go to a gym so long and not pick up all sorts of theory information, and technique advice. When I started going to the gym it wasn't the indifferent trainers who got me going, but the guys who had been doing it for a long time. With their unqualified advice I have done just nicely, thankyou.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 May 2005)

Exactly. A "competent" person is defined as "a person qualified because of his knowledge, training, and experience". It says nothing about certificates or licenses. Training (Watch how I do this. OK, now you try) can be gained from another "competent" person.


----------



## Gouki (5 May 2005)

And is exactly how my friend there got to where he is (if anyone bothered to look at his picture you will see his results are pretty spectacular).

But he doesn't have a course so I guess he doesn't really know anything.


----------



## Island Ryhno (5 May 2005)

I believe the maxim "experience is only appreciated by the experienced" can be applied here.


----------



## Zombie (5 May 2005)

This link is to an awesome program I use, check it out...register for the Max-OT training series and read the info, new info and tips are given each week of a 13 week program. It may not exactly be suited very well to beginners, but there is a lot to be learned here for everyone. There's also some interesting info about personal trainers and learning about technique and exercises from word of mouth. 

http://www.ast-ss.com/

I like it because it is all about efficiency. The workouts are short, and deliver results by training with the best methods. There is some advertising, but the program itself is free. Good Luck!


----------



## Zombie (5 May 2005)

...another excellent site is www.exrx.net -- tons of info on just about anything regarding fitness, nutrition and anatomy.


----------



## Gouki (5 May 2005)

Jone Stone at http://www.johnstonefitness.com/ used the Max OT program to go from a beer belly to ripped. He uses something different now I believe but he highly recommends Max OT as well.

His results seemingly speak for themself. I considered using MAX OT once before but do not want to change what I am doing now. Still may in the future though.


----------



## Island Ryhno (5 May 2005)

I use a fair bit of the AST product, mostly the L-Glutamine, I like it. Here is a site that has links to lots of training types, I don't recommend any of them for beginners, but as there seems to be some interest in this topic, have a look.
http://forums.jpfitness.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=000056;p=0


----------



## Zombie (5 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> I considered using MAX OT once before but do not want to change what I am doing now. Still may in the future though.



I fully understand not wanting to change programs, it took a while for me to finally start the Max OT. I'd give it a shot though, as you probably know, you need to keep changing things up on the body...



			
				Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I use a fair bit of the AST product, mostly the L-Glutamine, I like it. Here is a site that has links to lots of training types, I don't recommend any of them for beginners, but as there seems to be some interest in this topic, have a look.
> http://forums.jpfitness.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=000056;p=0



There's a number of references here to T-Nation...I've heard of it, some people at my gym use their programs...I'll probably look into it and give one a try once I have some time to do some research...


----------



## CJCM (8 May 2005)

Weight training is %10 training and %90 supporting your training.

If you just concentrate on the physical activity you will not get very far. You must eat properly and get enough rest. If you do not you will get skinny and sore and make no real progress .

Food is very important. Even with fancy supplements, most of your calories come from meals. If you think you can live on supplements you will be unsuccessful :-X.  I suggest 6 meals a day emphasizing protein. Supply yourself with a constantly with protein. No big spikes. The average person can *only utilize 32-45g of protein at any one time*. If you want  a bigger meal after a workout add more carbs not protein. I take in 4500cals a day in 6 meals to sustain my weight.

After getting a muscle base formed is when to start adding more protein. You will notice a huge difference when this is done >. A protein shake right after a work out and 30 minutes before bedtime. Then progress into creatine. 

Rest is important. It's also very hard to get sometime. 7 to 8 hours is ideal. However 6 hours for the most part will have to do.

You may be thinking how do I know best. I have been strength training for 12 years. *I bench press 455lbs and compete professionally in strongman competitions (pulling trucks, flipping cars, atlas stones...)*


----------

